# Houghton Mill C C site



## 93036 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are thinking of booking a few nights in October at the Houghton Mill site. 
Has any one stayed there recently, if so what did you think of the site and surrounding area? 
As the evenings will be long.. can you walk to the local pub for a meal??
Any comments would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Heather said:


> Hi
> We are thinking of booking a few nights in October at the Houghton Mill site.
> Has any one stayed there recently, if so what did you think of the site and surrounding area?
> As the evenings will be long.. can you walk to the local pub for a meal??
> ...


Hi Heather,

We haven't actually stayed on the site, but I did visit it to suss it out whilst in the area a couple of years ago.
Then it was all grass pitches, but in a very nice location by the Mill, and not far from a pub. Don't know about pub grub though, however it is a well visited location, so I would imagine that grub would be available.

Phone the site or the Mill tea rooms for more info.>>Here<<

Hope this helps,

Jock.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We had a look at the site lovely location, its a caravan club site, http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/Planni...Club+Sites/Site+Detail.htm?csid=HOUGHTON+MILL


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Houghton Mill*

Lovely site with the warmest shower block I 've ever been in (last year tho!). Two pubs within minutes walk, can't remember their names but the nearest (in village square) is a standard pub with meals, however the pub further away on the way out of the village is much more interesting with sofas and chairs in small areas and with an interesting menu. 
TonyP


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Yep the village is Houghton/Wyton they sort of join up.
There are two pubs near the square as the other poster said.

If you want a nice walk, go through the mill and follow the path round the river and over the lock, keep walking accross the field (footpath) and you will come into the village of Hemmingford, when you get onto tarmac road, keep going and turn left at the top, it will take you into the village, and another nice pub....very well to do area. About 15 minute walk from campsite)

At the campsite you will be five minutes from St Ives by car and about 10 minutes from Huntingdon. There is a large garden centre on the right towards Huntingdon and a nice marina side pub on the left.

Your nearest tesco is Huntingdon, Waitrose and Co-op in St Ives.

The camp site is nice, but keep an eye on the children due to river and lock etc;

Market day St Ives Monday , there is a market every day in Cambridge.
excellent bus service from St Ives, (you can get a bus from Wyton/Houghton village square near the pub I think).

Brampton racecourse is not too far away, if you fancy a day at the races and you are in easy travelling distance of Newmarket and Peterborough.

Have a good time.


----------



## 93036 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for all your comments, we have just returned after a week at Houghton Mill and will be going back again next year. Lovely site, lots of walks, really enjoyed ourselves. Wardens were very good.
Thanks


----------

